# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Powermill 2012 Full có thu phí

## cncnaik

Phân mềm Powermill 2012 Full *****
ai có nhu cầu cần sử dụng liên hệ: *01644 807 446*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By...XhqSmZubF9tQzQ

----------


## duonghoang

--- Ai có nhu cầu liên hệ ... 1tr @@

----------


## EHNHOC86

Xóa bình luận . ..... Haiza

----------

GOHOME

----------


## hoahong102

hạ giá đặc biệt, giảm 100% giá cho bất cứ bản PW Mill nào( Lưu ý giá gốc là 0 vnd)

----------

GOHOME

----------


## Nam CNC

3 ông vào thớt mua bán người ta comment cùi bắp , thích cho vào trang đầu mà cho , chổ người ta kinh doanh , chủ thớt có thể nhờ mod xóa các bài không liên quan trong đó tính luôn bài của tui cho cái thớt sạch đẹp.


mà nè , mấy ông nên nhớ đây là phần mềm có bản quyền của hãng , xài chùa thì im như thóc nhá , lên đây kinh doanh thấy gớm .

----------


## Diyodira

Ghớm còn đỡ, mod xóa topic chứ đi tù cả đám.

----------


## truongkiet

> hạ giá đặc biệt, giảm 100% giá cho bất cứ bản PW Mill nào( Lưu ý giá gốc là 0 vnd)


vậy cho em xin một bản nha

----------


## EHNHOC86

Xài bản quyền riết nên muốn xem bản lậu có gì hay không thôi.

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi đi ông , hãng delcam hay thằng nào mới mua lại nó không quan tâm bán hay cho , cứ anh nào xài chùa mà kiếm ra xèng nó phang gãy giò à , không biết nó có đại lý ở VN chưa ta chứ Mỹ và VN có hiệp định bảo vệ bản quyền à.

----------


## EHNHOC86

Vấn đề nan giải. Autodek Delcam có mặt tại Viêt Nam rồi. Trụ sở tại TPHCM . Vẫn biết xài lậu là vi phạm nhưng tiền để mua bản quyền cũng khá lớn. Mà người sử dụng thì còn tương đối ít . Có lẽ đây cũng là điều  mà hãng bỏ nhỏ để tăng khả năng thông dụng của người dùng .

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

DelCAM có mặt ở Vn vài năm rồi, mấy lần đi triển lãm đều thấy. Đuơng nhiên là họ biết tình trạng phần mềm sử dụng tại vn và họ bỏ ngỏ như bạn ennho nói, bạn mình làm ở đó nên cũng học dc nhiều món hay.

----------


## EHNHOC86

> DelCAM có mặt ở Vn vài năm rồi, mấy lần đi triển lãm đều thấy. Đuơng nhiên là họ biết tình trạng phần mềm sử dụng tại vn và họ bỏ ngỏ như bạn ennho nói, bạn mình làm ở đó nên cũng học dc nhiều món hay.


Vẫn muốn giao lưu ! bữa hôm cty có mời training tới mà tiếc đi nghỉ phép , hỏi lại đồng nghiệp thì vẫn bị ức chế, vì mỗi thằng chuyên làm bên một loại sản phẩm gia công nhất định , vậy là vẫn bó tay.

----------

